

Couple arrested after feds trace their IPs as having accessed Silk Road - DavidChouinard
http://boingboing.net/2014/11/21/california-couple-arrested-on.html

======
BigTuna
Somewhat misleading headline. The IP trace led them to the couple but old
fashioned techniques like surveillance provided the evidence to actually make
an arrest.

~~~
dllthomas
It is interesting that having _visited_ a website that's been mentioned in
multiple mainstream publications seems to have served as grounds for
surveillance. I hope there was more to it than that.

~~~
benologist
While it could be 'a visit' got them flagged I think it's more likely their
selling weed on the site resulted in heavy usage which led to surveillance.

